# Judge my buck, Jasper!! :)



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Heres my boy Jasper! He won Grand Champion buck at his very first show!

I already know how his confirmation is, but I am curious to see what you guys think!

I can tell you his legs are way more correct and angular than they look in this pic! Ok judge away.....


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Aww he is super cute!

Yep that was the extent of my knowledge LOL. 

Grats on getting his Grand Champion!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

He has nice sharp withers.
Could have a nicer topline, a bit roached in the loin and dipped in the chine.
I like his neck. Brisket could be a little nicer.
Looks like he has a pretty nice rump.
Nice height through the escutcheon, could be wider maybe.
I think he's got pretty nice body length.
Toe placement could be better, toes out in rear and front.
Rear leg angulation could be better.
Could use more width from thurl to thurl.
I think he's a pretty nice looking buck.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Knowing nothing my only comment is that from the withers to his hips his topline seems a little wiggly... though that could probably just be how he is standing.... I love his coloring and he has a really cute face and seems generally handsome and well proportioned with all the bits and pieces sticking together nicely... 
M.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Handsome guy!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

I agree with Kylee. He is very handsome


----------

